# Upgrade saddle on 2010 Allez Sport?



## letitsnow (Jul 9, 2011)

I have upgradeitis, and was thinking about buying a new seat from Specialized. The stock seat is a Rival 143. I don't really have any complaints about the stock seat - I plan to put it on my old Schwinn Varsity if I buy a new seat for the Allez.

If I upgrade to something like an Avatar Expert, or Toupe + Expert, will there be any real benefits? What will the more expensive seats do better than the cheap Rival?? 

I've already upgraded to a carbon Specialized seatpost (w/zerts), carbon bars, and nicer wheels. I love the bike and need to buy something to treat my sickness...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

letitsnow said:


> I have upgradeitis, and was thinking about buying a new seat from Specialized. The stock seat is a Rival 143. * I don't really have any complaints about the stock seat* - I plan to put it on my old Schwinn Varsity if I buy a new seat for the Allez.
> 
> If I upgrade to something like an Avatar Expert, or Toupe + Expert, will there be any real benefits? What will the more expensive seats do better than the cheap Rival??
> 
> I've already upgraded to a carbon Specialized seatpost (w/zerts), carbon bars, and nicer wheels. I love the bike and need to buy something to treat my sickness...


JMO, but considering near zero payback, swapping out a saddle that you have no complaints about makes little sense to me. 

If you have money to burn, I suggest upgrading to Tiagra 10 speed (or similar). It'll cost appreciably more than the saddle 'upgrade', but at least you'll get another speed and (arguably) better shifters outta the deal.

Since the 201 Allez Sport was offered in compact, double and triple, you'd need to match the left shifter to your drivetrain, and get a new cassette and chain. Everything else would be compatible - until your _next_ bout of 'upgraditis'.


----------



## letitsnow (Jul 9, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> JMO, but considering near zero payback, swapping out a saddle that you have no complaints about makes little sense to me.
> 
> If you have money to burn, I suggest upgrading to Tiagra 10 speed (or similar). It'll cost appreciably more than the saddle 'upgrade', but at least you'll get another speed and (arguably) better shifters outta the deal.
> 
> Since the 201 Allez Sport was offered in compact, double and triple, you'd need to match the left shifter to your drivetrain, and get a new cassette and chain. Everything else would be compatible - until your _next_ bout of 'upgraditis'.


Even though there is nothing wrong with the stock saddle, my Schwinn is in need of a better seat... Also, surely a new "Expert" seat with Ti rails has to be better than the stock seat with steel rails??? 

I actually like the Sora 9 speed shifters.


----------



## highroader (Jun 26, 2011)

if you want a new seat then put it on your backup bike. in every seat review i've ever read you can find people that love a particular seat and people that say they won't ever get back it because it hurts so bad. if it ain't broke dont fix it


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

letitsnow said:


> I have upgradeitis, and was thinking about buying a new seat from Specialized. The stock seat is a Rival 143. I don't really have any complaints about the stock seat - I plan to put it on my old Schwinn Varsity if I buy a new seat for the Allez.
> 
> If I upgrade to something like an Avatar Expert, or Toupe + Expert, will there be any real benefits? What will the more expensive seats do better than the cheap Rival??
> 
> I've already upgraded to a carbon Specialized seatpost (w/zerts), carbon bars, and nicer wheels. I love the bike and need to buy something to treat my sickness...


I would suggest against that upgrade. Unless you really want to save a little weight. Sometimes the cheaper saddles are more comfortable. I have Specialized bikes with a Rival and a Romin. The Rival feels better.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

letitsnow said:


> Even though there is nothing wrong with the stock saddle, my Schwinn is in need of a better seat... Also, *surely a new "Expert" seat with Ti rails has to be better than the stock seat with steel rails??? *


Define "better". Does a few grams in weight savings make it so? Not IMO. Comfort trumps any negligible weight savings that can be had. You really can't better the 'no complaints' you have with your current saddle.



letitsnow said:


> I actually like the Sora 9 speed shifters.


Then by all means, stay with them. I wasn't suggesting they weren't good (I actually think they are), I was simply offering that if you're hellbent on spending some money on your bike, do something that'll actually improve it in some tangible way.

FWIW, I think highroader offered a good suggestion. Since your current saddle is working for you, add the same to your Schwinn. I did the same on my two Tarmacs.


----------



## letitsnow (Jul 9, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> Define "better". Does a few grams in weight savings make it so? Not IMO. Comfort trumps any negligible weight savings that can be had. You really can't better the 'no complaints' you have with your current saddle.


I was hoping that the more expensive seats would be even more comfortable than the seat that came stock on my bike...

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

letitsnow said:


> I was hoping that the more expensive seats would be even more comfortable than the seat that came stock on my bike...


That's not a given, because the shape/ contours/ padding (among other factors) of a more expensive saddle may not suite your anatomy the way your present saddle does. 

Also, to a large extent, saddle comfort is dictated by bike fit (specifically, saddle adjustments) and a riders form. So if you're comfortable on your bike and all the contact points feel right, the overall package works - and I wouldn't mess with that until something changes.


----------



## Stephan (Jun 24, 2011)

Stick with what is working. I started with a Specialized Riva, then an Avatar, then a Contour and finally a Targa. With a few changes to the seat height and location I am back to the Riva. It works for me. Like others have said, use your money for another type of upgrade. I really believe that once you find a seat you like stick with it.

Stephan


----------



## letitsnow (Jul 9, 2011)

I ended up getting the Avatar Expert. It seems a bit more comfortable than the Rival, but both feel good. Maybe I am lucky and am not as sensitive to saddle changes as some... ? 

Either way - I am happy. :thumbsup:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

letitsnow said:


> ... both feel good. Maybe I am lucky and am not as sensitive to saddle changes as some... ?


That may very well be. As long as it's adjusted properly, I've found that I can ride most any saddle, and I actually prefer thinly padded (or even unpadded) low buck shorts over the gel/ thicker padded/ heavier weight variety. 

As always, YMMV.


----------

